# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Recherche Analystes Dveloppeurs Power Builder / Sybase

## ik75bpi

Nous recherchons plusieurs analystes-dveloppeurs Power Builder (V11) / Sybase pour la localisation d'un PGI dans le secteur de l'automobile. 

Aprs une priode de formation au progiciel, vous participerez  l'analyse puis au dveloppement dans le but d'adapter cette solution dans diffrents pays.

Merci de me contacter au 0632648028 ou bpivoteau@ik-consulting pour plus de renseignements.

----------

